# Lungworm prevention/treatment



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

There have been a lot of warnings on the local radio recently about Lungworm in dogs.

I'd never heard of it until this began, and a quick Google has sent panic through our house because, apparently, dogs can get it from drinking puddles, eating grass, or even playing with a toy that's been left out in the garden over night! :scared:

Is this true? Is it as widespread, dangerous and easy to pick up as these adverts suggest? If so, what should we all be doing about it?

In over twenty years of dog walking in the countryside and having dogs eat fox pooh, drink puddles, eat grass and play with countless balls that have been left in the garden over night, we have never had a case of Lungworm as far as we know - and surely we'd have known if we did?!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

god thats so bad ,my dog eats grass plays with his toys that have been left out as well ,he drinks puddles did not realise that they could pick this up.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

I know nothing about it, and 'Googling' is probably not the best way to get accurate information on anything, but the adverts are very regular, and what I did read was very worrying.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

The ads have freaked ms out too.. Went on Dog owners - Be lungworm aware but although it tells you where they get it a symptoms nothing about preventative treatment which I find strange. Jacks at the vets Sat so I'm going to see what they say


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its spread mainly by slugs and snails. I think the main danger is if the dogs eats the snail although i think the eggs can be transferred via the slime trails too thats why they probably mention toys puddles etc if the slugs or snails have crawled on them and left the slime. Im pretty sure panacur paste is a treatment which you have to dose for a week or two. But i dont know of any preventative.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

ewwwww come over all funny now ,hope my ******* dont come up ,i hate small wrigly things like worms maggots snakes .


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Advocate spot on, prevents and treats lungworm  It's generally caught by eating snails and slugs, so I've been told.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Certain areas of the UK are hotspots, if you are in one your vet will know and should be recommending a monthly treatment.

I'm a vet nurse in north london and we have it in our area, therefore we recommend all client's use advocate spot on monthly. We've had a fair few cases in the past year. It can cause many signs, but sometimes the signs aren't obvious so it's better to be safe than sorry and use advocate monthly. Sometimes we have dogs who bleed excessively from simple cuts or surgical wounds, and then test positive for lungworm as it can cause clotting problems.
Most recently we has a 9month SBT puppy in with pneumonia secondary to lungworm infection.

This is the latest research findings: 

"The University of Bristol's School of Biological Sciences has published* the results of a study which concludes that young dogs and those that are not wormed regularly are significantly more likely to be infected with the life-threatening, parasitic lungworm, Angiostrongylus vasorum.

In the independent study, which was led by Dr. Eric Morgan, the faeces of 900 dogs was tested to look for factors which may increase a dog's risk of infection and to identify signs of infection. Lungworm was found to be a common cause of disease in Southwest England and Wales - 16 per cent of dogs presenting symptoms tested positive for lungworm, as well as 2 per cent of seemingly healthy dogs. However, this is likely to be an underestimate. Dr Morgan said: "We used the Baermann's test to identify infected dogs, which is thought to be only 50% accurate, so the true figures may be as much as double those reported."

Dogs under 18 months were found to be 8 times more likely to have lungworm than dogs over 8 years old, and dogs between 18 months and 8 years old were 4 times more likely to have lungworm than dogs over 8 years old. Dogs tested positive for lungworm year-round but there was an increase in numbers diagnosed during the winter and spring."


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

I use Milbemax wormer every 3 months on my adults and monthly on pups up to 6 months.

I have been told that although not a cure for full blown lungworm infection it reduces the amount of any larvae present so acting as a preventative.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth is good.
I also have a homeopathic remedy - but we wont go there.........:lol:


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

Does this 'Advocate' treat all internal parasites, or do you still have to treat with other spot-on treatments as well?


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Advocate does the same as your usual flea and wormer plus lung worm.
The only thing it doesn't do is tape worm for which they give you a separate tablet.

I was informed they needed to eat the slug or snail as the bacteria is in the beasties guts which causes it


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

baz_Jaq said:


> Advocate does the same as your usual flea and wormer plus lung worm.
> The only thing it doesn't do is tape worm for which they give you a separate tablet.
> 
> I was informed they needed to eat the slug or snail as the bacteria is in the beasties guts which causes it


Yep, I was told the same, however, any dog that eats grass has the potential of ingesting a slug or two


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

rona said:


> Yep, I was told the same, however, any dog that eats grass has the potential of ingesting a slug or two


This is what worried me.

That treatment sounds great. Straight off to get some when I get paid! :thumbup:


----------

